# and here she is



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just got the pics of my new tiel


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous!  I am so jealous! Lol!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wowza! she is stunning!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and all she is costing me is 75.00 but with the sale of one of the chicks pays for her


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good Deal! I hope you get her!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

she's beautiful allen...congrats


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i,m going to get her this sunday


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gotta love the pearls. She's beautiful and looks like a darling!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

that gives me 3 pearls sparkles common pearl cinny cinnamon pearl and my new one wf cinnamon pearl


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

we'll have to call u allen the pearl tiel man!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just love pearls


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i cant wait till we get our first....tho i have to be honest...i do prefer cinny pearl or wf pearl...or like this one....very pretty


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations! She is a beauty. I saw a cinnamon pearl hen that was just goregous. I perfer not to have a female. I can't get into breeding, space doesn't allow it. I will admire everyone elses pearls. I hope all goes well.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well any that comes from cinny will have the cinnamon pearl gene as she is cinnamon pearl that will give me 2 cinnamon pearls one with a orange cheek patch and this one a wf plus sparkles is a common pearl


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations on your new tiel! She is really beautiful!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok as normal i was messing around with the virtual breeder program just to be curious 

i am going to mate shadow with my new tiel i,m getting on sunday but if i did hook stretch up with her this is what we woul see close your eyes kim 

Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Whiteface {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
50% Cinnamon Split To Whiteface {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Lutino Split To Whiteface
50% Cinnamon Split To Whiteface


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrads.. She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Allen. I just noticed on the virtual breeder you have dad set as a Normal gray rather than a WF gray. All the babies should be WF and with the Lutino split that shadow has you could get a WF Lutino baby girl. You could also get WF Cinnamons of either sex.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you read it corectly i mentioned i was just messing around with the virtual breeder and if stretch ended up with her that is what you would get 

now with shadow i have no history of his parents so this is what we should get not knowing his parents


Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface

male offspring:
100% Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Whiteface


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh I see! But your going to pair her with shadow right? Do you know if he has any splits?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes with shadow i have no history on shadow


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Only time will tell then! I can hardly wait


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

not till march or april


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww little wfs!!! how cute!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and the name of my new wf cinnamon pearl is *i,ll let you no tonight he he he*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very pretty is her name Pearl


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

nope i will let you all no tonight


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so with all my tiels now with a mate except for screech i decided on one more female so i,m going to get it this weekend as well here are the options take in mind screech is a common grey 

Cockatiels White face and Orange Cheek cockatiels ages range from 1 to 3 yrs old, males and females available $75 each - contact for more information 

None of them have been set up this year yet!

Mutation available are as follows:

2 white face pearl females

1 white face pearl male (sold)

white face cinnamon pearl female (on hold)

3 orange cheek cinnamon females

lutino males and females (1 female on hold)

orange cheek pearl female

Lutino cinnamon pearl female

4 grey males (2 are split pearl pied)


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow there are some nice birds there!! which are u thinking?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

Lutino cinnamon pearl female


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i knew it!!! i saw that and thought....how could allen pass that up lol..


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

how could i not


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

have u seen what she looks like?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

not yet but i,m going to look at her website she has a photo album there


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and her name is *lightning*


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so this is what i,m getting this weekend

*tiel 1* wf cinnamon pearl
*tiel 2* Lutino cinnamon pearl female


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh bea your going to have to change my siggy again


----------

